# "For $54.99 a month access the entire 25-channel DishHD lineup"



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

> *"For as little as $54.99 a month, customers can access the entire 25-channel DishHD lineup,"*


http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=801106&highlight=

Does this seem to include HBO and SHO in HD? By my count to get to 25 you would have to include them.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

KingLoop said:


> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=801106&highlight=
> 
> Does this seem to include HBO and SHO in HD? By my count to get to 25 you would have to include them.


Yes, it appears that way to me too. When I first herd about these new DishHD bundles, my first reaction was that a $20/mo premium was a lot of money for 7 new HD channels, however if we are reading this correctly and these HD bundles do include HBO-HD and SHO-HD, then these bundled packages are a great value.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

No. There will be 4 "Dish HD" packages, Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum. You only get all 25 (including HBO and Sho) if you get platinum (which is the same as today)


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

BFG said:


> No. There will be 4 "Dish HD" packages, Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum. You only get all 25 (including HBO and Sho) if you get platinum (which is the same as today)


Yes, but the press release says "For as little as *$54.99* a month, customers can access the *entire 25-channel DishHD lineup*"


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Translation for as little as $54.99 a month you can [strike]access[/strike] pay extra for HBO and Showtime in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe "access" means "you can see it in red in your EPG"


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

If that's the case and these two are not included, I think a bunch of subs will be "seeing red" in other places given the price increase and the wording of the press release.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

From another board, someone posted that new HD package is $20 - $10 for the HD package and $10 for the VOOM channels. Right now the package is $9.99 with $5 for the VOOM channels. 

Sounds to me like Dish is acting like this is some new and improved HD package. But really all they are doing is adding ESPN2 and raising the cost $5 as well!! Plus you'll have to pay an upgrade to an MPEG4 receiver. Dish knows how to rake in the money.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Link said:


> Sounds to me like Dish is acting like this is some new and improved HD package. But really all they are doing is adding ESPN2 and raising the cost $5 as well!! Plus you'll have to pay an upgrade to an MPEG4 receiver. Dish knows how to rake in the money.


Plus Universal HD. But look again at that price. The $54.99 includes locals.

$29.99 new AT60 price
+$5 locals
+$10 Current HD (5 channels)
+$5 Current Voom (10 channels)
+$5 Seven new channels (5 Voom & ESPN2HD/UniversalHD)
=$54.99 DishHD Bronze Package

As far as the price to upgrade, the 'existing customer' promotion has not been announced yet. Be patient.

JL


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

James Long said:


> Plus Universal HD. But look again at that price. The $54.99 includes locals.
> 
> $29.99 new AT60 price
> +$5 locals
> ...


I have the HD package now and would like to have ESPN2HD and UniversalHD like Directv has does. I don't care a thing about the VOOM channels. I am guessing that won't be an option--to get ESPN2 and Universal I have to have the whole $54.99 package??

If that is the case I may have to switch to Directv. I'm not paying $20 more just to get ESPN2 and Universal and a bunch of VOOM channels we won't watch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hey, maybe Dish will come up with an "HD Lite" package. :lol:

Seriously, if E* were to offer HD minus Voom it would probably be $15.

JL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Hey, maybe Dish will come up with an "HD Lite" package. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, if E* were to offer HD minus Voom it would probably be $15.
> 
> JL


Are you trying to win another award from the other site? 

But seriously... I get all the HD, so I'm ok with a combo package... but I understand folks who haven't wanted Voom not liking this announcement.

For me, its $5 a month increase and I'll get 5 more Vooms + ESPN2HD + UniversalHD + (depending on how you read into things) possibly HBOHD and SHOHD as well! So its a great deal for me...

BUT... for folks who don't want Voom at all... they'll be paying $10 more suddenly and won't care about the 15 Voom channels... so I understand if they have a complaint. This is the reverse of a la carte in a sense... they are taking two separate packages and slamming them together so people can't choose, when there doesn't appear to be a definitive reason why Voom couldn't stay a tier of its own.

As for the price increases... I hate them... but I can take a $5 increase to get 7-9 more HD channels and maybe by the end of the year Raleigh will have HD locals as well if you follow their proposed DMA chart.

My thing to wait for is the shoe dropping on existing customer upgrades and just what deal we get and when. I'm waiting for the announcement before I form a "yay" or a "bite me" opinion... If they do me right, and can get me a receiver before I have to pay the extra $5 for channels I can't watch... then "yay"... otherwise plan B goes into effect!


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Are you trying to win another award from the other site?
> 
> But seriously... I get all the HD, so I'm ok with a combo package... but I understand folks who haven't wanted Voom not liking this announcement.
> 
> ...


Is there an online program guide that tells what shows are on the VOOM channels??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

First: :welcome_s HDMe to the 1k post club!

It has been reported since Voom came to E* that their channels would just become part of the 'normal' HD package. It is a hit to 'make people pay for something they don't want' but I expect that over this next year that $20 will cover more new channels as they are made available.

JL


----------



## straymutt (Jan 6, 2006)

Have any of you guys seen ESPN2HD? I'm a current D* sub who had pretty much already made the decision to switch to E* before today's news. This just sweetens the pot for me and I can wait the couple of months to get all the love for being a new E* sub.

But ESPN2HD is no major drawing card for me. Almost all of their content is 4:3 [edit: to be fair, it's getting better] with not just black bars on the sides, but the ESPN2 logo blasted vertically top to bottom in each bar. I won't watch it on my plasma for fear of burn-in.

On the other hand, UHD is pretty good. Losing it was going to be my only real disappointment in switching to E*, so now there's pretty much no downside for me.

All the HD channels I like, better PQ and an HD DVR. I'm there!


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

There's 3 HD basketball games on ESPN2HD tonite alone. Just because not every bass fishing show has converted to HD yet doesn't mean ESPN2HD doesn't have a lot of content already.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s straymutt
Thanks for the reviews.

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, looking at the new programming chart shown here, it looks like HBOHD and SHOHD are included only with the new Platinum HD package. So, for $54.99/month, you get access to 23 HD channels going by this, not the quoted 25 :nono2: . It would have been nice, but of course the thought was too good to be true.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

BoisePaul said:


> Well, looking at the new programming chart shown here, it looks like HBOHD and SHOHD are included only with the new Platinum HD package. So, for $54.99/month, you get access to 23 HD channels going by this, not the quoted 25 :nono2: . It would have been nice, but of course the thought was too good to be true.


According to that programming chart, it doesn't look like GAC or Hallmark or anything new for that matter will be added to the lower 60 and 120 packages. All subs are getting the increase because of all this new HD content that the majority won't even get.

There must have been some mistake on that program chart....it had Lifetime and Lifetime Movie Network!!!!!!!! False advertising!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

15 Voom; 5 old HD (ESPN, Discovery, TNT, HDNet, HDMovies); 2 new HD (ESPN2, Universal) - I suppose the HD PPV/NBA/EI shared channel is #23. In my market I'll get four OTA HDs - some markets will get satellite LIL HDs over the next year.

Yeah, it would be better to list it as 'includes 23 HD channels' instead of mentioning the 'access' to HBO HD / Show HD / OTA HD and including 'extra' channels in the count.

JL

BTW: Link, all packages are 'subject to change'.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Link said:


> Is there an online program guide that tells what shows are on the VOOM channels??


I don't visit it often... but I think the TitanTV Web site might still have Voom program guide information, though it might not be up to speed with the recent channel changes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> First: :welcome_s HDMe to the 1k post club!
> 
> It has been reported since Voom came to E* that their channels would just become part of the 'normal' HD package. It is a hit to 'make people pay for something they don't want' but I expect that over this next year that $20 will cover more new channels as they are made available.
> 
> JL


Thanks... I wasn't even paying attention, so I don't know which post was actually #1000. I hope it wasn't one of the purely sarcastic ones!

Now if the $20 package stays that way for a while and more HD is added as it becomes available... like new upcoming channels from National Geographic I've seen people ask about... it would make the price jump more palatable for the rest of the folk perhaps.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GeorgeLV said:


> There's 3 HD basketball games on ESPN2HD tonite alone. Just because not every bass fishing show has converted to HD yet doesn't mean ESPN2HD doesn't have a lot of content already.


I'm with the other guy... I like sports, but I notice a LOT of times when ESPNHD is showing 4:3 stuff like Poker tournaments while they have a basketball game in HD on ESPN2HD.

That ticks me off, and shows that ESPN (Disney) is more interested in getting more money for another channel than in providing HD. Very rarely have I seen a time when both ESPNHD and ESPNHD2 advertise they are both showing HD programs at the same or even overlapping times.

They could very well have just had ESPNHD and instead of being a simulcast of ESPN... it could have been consolidated HD programming from live and taped events 24/7 and I bet they would only have a few rare times when there were two events they wanted to cover in HD at the same time.

They simply haven't invested in the cameras yet! Take the ABC Rose Bowl the other night, several of us in another discussion noted that not all camera views were in HD... and that was for a PrimeTime on ABC National Championship game!

ABC/ESPN/ESPN2 are all sharing the same HD cameras... so until they have enough to actually show stuff on both channels at the same time in HD... I personally have been irritated that they choose to have games on ESPN2HD in HD while showing me SD Poker on ESPNHD!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Thanks... I wasn't even paying attention, so I don't know which post was actually #1000. I hope it wasn't one of the purely sarcastic ones!


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=499740#post499740 officially ... not too bad. 


HDMe said:


> Now if the $20 package stays that way for a while and more HD is added as it becomes available... like new upcoming channels from National Geographic I've seen people ask about... it would make the price jump more palatable for the rest of the folk perhaps.


And at this time next year $20 will become $25 and we'll all tout the three channels they've added. 

I have not seen a confirmed price for HD Locals ... from the photographs it *appears* that HD locals - regardless of if they are delivered OTA or via satellite - are included in the $54.99 and above DishHD plans. For those who cannot get HD locals any other way (IE: don't want to spend money on a good OTA HD DVR separate from their satellite equipment) getting HD this way can be valuable.

No, E* won't kill your OTA reception of HD Locals if you're not a DishHD subscriber. 

JL


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

GeorgeLV said:


> There's 3 HD basketball games on ESPN2HD tonite alone. Just because not every bass fishing show has converted to HD yet doesn't mean ESPN2HD doesn't have a lot of content already.


I heartily agree! Nicely said


----------



## Weezknight (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree with a lot that has been said here. I'm a VERY new customer (1-month). From my standpoint I didn't want the VOOM channels, and now to keep the DISH content I want I'm going to have to pony up the extra $10 for the VOOM channels, plus since I'm using an 811 there are going to be channels I can't even access that I'll be paying for. I chose DISH because of how much of a better value it was in my area, and now it's going to be the same, if not more expensive, than the other options.

I'm also wondering how it will affect my "promotion" status, such as the Free 6 months of the HD Package and such. I'm sure it will all shake out in the end, especially when "upgrade" deals come out, but until then this kind of makes me think I've made a wrong choice.


----------



## twelveone (Nov 22, 2005)

Weezknight said:


> I agree with a lot that has been said here. I'm a VERY new customer (1-month). From my standpoint I didn't want the VOOM channels, and now to keep the DISH content I want I'm going to have to pony up the extra $10 for the VOOM channels, plus since I'm using an 811 there are going to be channels I can't even access that I'll be paying for. I chose DISH because of how much of a better value it was in my area, and now it's going to be the same, if not more expensive, than the other options.
> 
> I'm also wondering how it will affect my "promotion" status, such as the Free 6 months of the HD Package and such. I'm sure it will all shake out in the end, especially when "upgrade" deals come out, but until then this kind of makes me think I've made a wrong choice.


The way I read the press release, if you don't want to change your HD package, you don't have to. The press release says, "*Existing customers with MPEG2 equipment, such as the DISH Player DVR 942, will continue to receive all their current content and will need to upgrade to a ViP Series receiver to receive the new HD channels. DISH Network will offer a convenient upgrade package for existing customers who want to expand their HD lineup to include the new channels.*

I read that as saying, current customers can keep the same channels for the same $10 a month. But if you want the other new channels, you will have to upgrade.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

First HBO and Showtimes not included in any of these packages expect for platinum. Note is visable next to channels in this photo: http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4798&d=1136445720

As far as packages, I hope these are new packages designed to start including HD with current AT packages. I have not seen anything stating current packages have been discontinued, hopefully voom does not need to be added, but you get package pricing if you want all. And what if you do not qualify for HD locals in your particular area? I hope I am not wrong about this. Charlie Chat is this coming Monday, should be answered then.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for all of the great comments guys. I sub to AT120 W/Locals, HBO, and the standard HD Pak. The new voom channels, ESPN2 and Universal, don't excite me at all. I will want to get a 622 (NBR would be nice) but only if they bring lifetime back, the MRS is pretty mad about that (but that's a whole other thread :lol: ). I don't know how much I can get for one of my 721s but I am sure that will help keep my upgrade cost down. I will probably drop my locals, so with the exception of the new price increase, my bill would only go up by $5 dollars or so for not having a phone line. I would like to believe that current HD subs could choose to keep the current HD channels they sub to without an HD price increase. I am not sure I have a LOS on the 129 being that it is kind of low but who knows where the new HD stuff will be. Anyway, we'll all know for sure what is what relatively soon. I hope they have a lot of 622s in production.


----------



## TheTony (Jan 6, 2006)

garys said:


> First HBO and Showtimes not included in any of these packages expect for platinum. Note is visable next to channels in this photo:


I'd say that looks to be the case, but the text next to the channel listing regards the fact that it's referring to the whole package of channels. The blue dot would seem to more strongly where it's included, but again, the line is referring to the whole package of channels. But, yeah, that photo does seem to rule out that possibility, I agree. It would have been nice, as I'd love the two channels but refuse to add them because I am forced to pay for the whole suite of channels. Including them would also make the new pricing structure easier to stomach.

That said, the math still doesn't add up. And looking at the press release (see OP), what else are we to think? Until someone can figure out what other 2 there are, I suppose there's still a (minute) chance that they're included. I know, as much chance as me getting a 622 for < $300, but hey. :lol:


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone heard if AT60 is required for the new hd pack or is it still optional? I hope they grandfather current hdpack subs the way the did for the 7.99 Discovery HD subs.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

twelveone said:


> The way I read the press release, if you don't want to change your HD package, you don't have to. The press release says, "*Existing customers with MPEG2 equipment, such as the DISH Player DVR 942, will continue to receive all their current content and will need to upgrade to a ViP Series receiver to receive the new HD channels. DISH Network will offer a convenient upgrade package for existing customers who want to expand their HD lineup to include the new channels.*
> 
> I read that as saying, current customers can keep the same channels for the same $10 a month. But if you want the other new channels, you will have to upgrade.


What about someone with a SuperDish 121 getting just the current HD available on 110?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

kb7oeb said:


> Anyone heard if AT60 is required for the new hd pack or is it still optional? I hope they grandfather current hdpack subs the way the did for the 7.99 Discovery HD subs.


The new channels will only be available in the new DishHD packs that include the AT packs, so no. The current HD pack and voom pack will no longer be available for sale, but kept for billing to existing customers (at least my take on it)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Logical. There are probably people still paying for just Discovery HD ... although by now they should have sprung for the full $9.99 and got the rest of the HD channels.

JL


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

The only drawbacks are that according to posts elsewhere the new HD channels and possiblity old HD will be downressed vs. the full rezz we were getting. I am not an expert but it seems the HD PQ will go from 1920 x 1080 to 1220 x 1080 about a 1/3 reduction and you will need to replace your MPEG2 box with a MPEG4 box. 

I will not be rushing to get a reduced PQ and new boxes (current 2-942s), but thats just me.


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Ill be honest with you guys. $55 for a package of HD channels when you really think about it is way too much money. Ive had HD for 6 months or so and its great and all, but I dont want my DISH bill approaching $150-$200 a month just to get a few channels with a prettier image. Of all the ZOOM channels and HBO and SHO I already dont sit here and watch all of them religiously! 
In a few years when HD is the standard you will probably get 200 Channels in HD for the price of a regular package...right now DISH is just taking advantage of the folks that just HAVE TO HAVE IT and are milking this cash cow as much as possible. I think its time for me to take a serious look at my DISH bill (over $100 already) and see if all this nonsense is worth it. AGain I like the pretty pictures but paying $175 a month for TV should be against the law...jees I could probably feed dozens of kids in 3rd world Countries for life with that kinda money!!

If it wasnt for this summers World Cup being in HD on ESPN, ESPN2 and ABC (which DISH doesnt have) I would be making cuts already...but as soon as the WC ends in July....time to cut the fat!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

From a "transponder rental" standpoint - 25 HD channels require 9 transponders to carry the load. At 12 SD channels per TP E* could uplink 108 SD channels in that space. Wouldn't it be nice to see 108 SD channels for $20?

There is a lot less switching involved putting 25 HDs up instead of 108 SDs - but there are also a lot of other costs (development and deployment of MPEG4 receivers) that make offering DishHD more expensive. (For some reason subscribers expect E* to give them $700 receivers for free. That's an expense.)

Expenses must be recouped. If anything the $20 price of HD is low. Any "upgrade cost" such as buying a Dish1000 or wing dish will help offset the deployment costs involved.

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Notorious said:


> $55 for a package of HD channels when you really think about it is way too much money. Ive had HD for 6 months or so and its great and all, but I dont want my DISH bill approaching $150-$200 a month just to get a few channels with a prettier image.


It's not going to be $55 for the HD Channels. The $54.99 includes the soon-to-be $34.99 AT60 w/locals package. The HD channels themselves add $20, which represents an increase of $5 over the prior HD package + VOOM.


----------



## Chris Ruhl (Dec 13, 2005)

How much more would it be if you just want HD locals (I don't care about the extra VOOM, ESPN2 or UNIVERSAL HD)? Any ideas?

I'm a new subscriber as well (1 month). I had no idea that I would have to fork out _an additional _ $50 for a new upgrade. Nobody mentioned a hardware upgrade would be needed, just that DISH would be adding HD locals soon.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't know yet, but it looks like you wont be able to get any HD without at least paying the $20.

But why wait to pay for locals, can't you get them for free over the air?


----------



## Chris Ruhl (Dec 13, 2005)

BFG said:


> Don't know yet, but it looks like you wont be able to get any HD without at least paying the $20.
> 
> But why wait to pay for locals, can't you get them for free over the air?


I currently have the 811. I've been a subscriber for <5 weeks now. Nobody told me when I signed the contract that I would have to have a new receiver and dish installed to get local HDs. Unfortunately I live in the middle of nowhere, so I'm stuck with SD locals now........


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It did not APPEAR that subscribing to the HD pack was a requirement for the upgrades. Charlie did say HD locals were included with SD locals. Get a ViP receiver and the proper dish, subscribe to locals and you're done.

JL


----------



## Chris Ruhl (Dec 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> It did not APPEAR that subscribing to the HD pack was a requirement for the upgrades. Charlie did say HD locals were included with SD locals. Get a ViP receiver and the proper dish, subscribe to locals and you're done.
> 
> JL


Thanks.... I missed that part (putting a baby to bed).... In that case, I'm happy. :hurah:


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm confused about the new pricing and upgrade deals.
I currently have the HD pack on an annual subscription and pay $5/month for the Voom channels. If I do not upgrade to a new receiver and therefore cannot get the new channels, does my bill stay the same? Or will I be charged the additonal $5/month for channels I don't get.
Also I paid $999 for a 921 and then leased the 942 for $250. I also own an 811. I'm confused on what the upgrade deals are. Are they leases or do you trade like for like. That is if I own a 921, can I then own a 622 for $299 or $99 after April 1. Same with the 811. Will I own a 211 in an exchange for my 811 and $49. For my 942, I'm pretty sure the exchange is a lease but I don't want to do that on the principal of already having spent 1250 on receivers. I don't want to pay to lease again. I am also unclear that if the new receivers are leases only, do you have to turn in your equipment or do you get to keep it and do what you want with it. I'm not sure they have thought all this through yet. But I wish it would be made a little clearer what the rules are in all the different situations.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

nope you trade in what you got (either owned or leased) for a leased


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BFG said:


> nope you trade in what you got (either owned or leased) for a leased


All the slides I saw said "if applicable".

Clearly you wouldn't trade in a receiver that you own for a lease on a different one. That was one of the few things I thought was clear. The only exchange required is if you are leasing, then you'd swap.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

you maybe right, they didn't mention a difference of wether you owned or leased, but I would guess it should make a difference


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In my case, it is a little less significant, as I bought my 6000u several years ago and it is starting to develop some quirks (like spontaneous rebooting) that are out of warranty now anyway... so IF I had to send it back, I could live with that... but I'd still resist it since I own it.

Now, IF I was an owner of a 921 or 942 receiver... I absolutely would not send back a unit that I'd spent $700+ within the last year + another $100-$300 for the right to not-own the replacement.

The "lease fee" is a moot point, since you have to pay $5 for lease or $5 for additional receivers after the first one anyway... but I'd have a hard time sending a 1 yr old or less receiver that I'd paid full price for back for nothing in exchange... so I can't imaging they would actually force that.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

Has anyone actually called dish for the availability of the new HD recievers?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

mkpolley said:


> Has anyone actually called dish for the availability of the new HD recievers?


Many of us have, and we've been told to call back on or after February 1st. I can't believe that we'll really have to wait until 2/1 to order a new receiver with the promo upgrade pricing, but who knows?


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

The last 3 times I've called E* I've been told by a different CSR the new receivers "are not available yet".... I finally got PO'd and just ordered one from a firm in Iowa (a 411).....I got tired of playing "Hesitation Waltz" with a bunch of putzs...I don't really blame the CSRs as much as upper-level management that won't pass the necessary info down to its employees so everyone's on the same page!! It's really frustrating to call one firm 5 or 6 times and get told - by DIFFERENT people there - 5 or 6 DIFFERENT stories about the SAME thing!!!
For a business involved in "communication".....I truly feel E* is in the same boat as "Cool Hand Luke":
"What we have here....is....a failure .....to COMMUNICATE!" :nono2:


----------

